# How do i make a Magic Lord, without making him unbalenced?



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

I play VC, and the problem with my army is my magic, since i have limited models, i want to make the most of what i have (right now i proxie about half my army, but soon ill have at least 1000pts without proxies.)

So if anyone who plays VC or has played agaisnt them has any ideas on how to make a Vampire Lord have lots of power dice, but still make him moderatly cheap, and keeping him balenced.

also im playing a game against orges and empire in two different games next week, any advice about how to do well against eather of those two armies would be helpful.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Vampire Lord, Level 3, Dark Acolyte, Lord of the Dead, Master of the Black Arts. Flayed Hauberk, Crown of the Damned, Talisman of the Lycni, Dispel Scroll. 445 pnts.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Vampire Lord, Level 3, Dark Acolyte, Lord of the Dead, Master of the Black Arts. Crown of Command, Skull Staff.

Lvl 4 caster w/ 6PD, +1 to cast / dispell... throw a couple of corpse carts w/ balefire in your list & watch magic heavy armies cry


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Lords can only be taken over 2000pts, so he cant go with your 1000pt army (yet). When you do get up to 2k then I would just try to keep him focussed on 1 job, either have him as a caster or as a combat nightmare... if you try to do both then they tend to get expensive and less effective at either job.

Assuming you want magic I would just build him to be good at magic (pure and simple) and to avoid combat against almost all enemies (certainly anyone who is any good in combat). As to what to use master of teh black arts is always a good one to start with, and then having the relevent upgrade to help you summon whatever type of undead you prefer is a nice bonus.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

If you;re not going on a mount, Talisman of the Lyci is a must, although not quite as good as 'flying horror'. But that takes away valuable bloodline powers points.

I find its better to have a combat Lord supported by 2/3 casting vampires.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Orochi, I like a lvl 3 combat lord /w 2 caster vamps and a thrall vamp.

My lord usually goes something like this:
LvL 3, Blood Drinker, Bloody Hauberk, Infinite Hatred, Red Fury, Dread Knight - gives him a nice 1+, 5+ with the ability to get wounds back. (if hes on foot I sometimes replace dread knight with summon ghouls & get him the crown of the damned).

Caster Vamp1:
Book of Arkhan, Dark Acolyte, summon ghouls

Caster Vamp2:
Black Periapt, Dark Acolyte, summon ghouls

Thrall Vampire:
Sword of battle, Flayed hauberk, Talisman of lynci, infinite hatred, begile - 18" charge out of some ghouls. Great for killing war machines, lone wizards, anything small. Can use his 1 pd to regain a wound. Nice 2+ armour as well.


----------

